# What do you think?



## yosho

Hello po sa inyo,

Bago ako dito - magandang araw sa inyong lahat!

Nag-aaral ako ng wikang Tagalog, at gusto kong sumabi ang mga phrases gamit ng mga Ingles na salita "do you think", pero hindi ko pa alam paano!

These can be two types of phrases, all based on the 'do you think' construction in English: 

1) Phrases to express irritation, like: "What do you think this is, a circus!?", "Who do you think I am, a millionaire!?" , "Where did you think I was going, the moon!?" , "How do you think I got here, flying!?" , etc.

2) Questioning phrases, like: "I don't know, what do you think [about it]?" , "What do you think will happen now?" , etc.

Do we just use 'tingin' - e.g. "Hindi ko alam, anong tingin mo?", or "Anong tingin mo ba ito, ang circus!?" , or is it more complicated than that? (These translations don't sound right to me!)

Salamat sa inyong tulong!

J


----------



## mataripis

yosho said:


> Hello po sa inyo,
> 
> Bago ako dito - magandang araw sa inyong lahat!
> 
> Nag-aaral ako ng wikang Tagalog, at gusto kong sumabi ang mga phrases gamit ng mga Ingles na salita "do you think", pero hindi ko pa alam paano!
> 
> These can be two types of phrases, all based on the 'do you think' construction in English:
> 
> 1) Phrases to express irritation, like: "What do you think this is, a circus!?", "Who do you think I am, a millionaire!?" , "Where did you think I was going, the moon!?" , "How do you think I got here, flying!?" , etc.
> 
> 2) Questioning phrases, like: "I don't know, what do you think [about it]?" , "What do you think will happen now?" , etc.
> 
> Do we just use 'tingin' - e.g. "Hindi ko alam, anong tingin mo?", or "Anong tingin mo ba ito, ang circus!?" , or is it more complicated than that? (These translations don't sound right to me!)
> 
> Salamat sa inyong tulong!
> 
> J


Hi Yosho!  Tagalog is a simple language but with variations and if you study its different forms it is easy for you understand even its sister languages in southeast asia. I'll repeat your grammar in real Tagalog=Hello sa inyong lahat dyan! Magandang araw ! isa akong baguhan na nag aaral ng wikang Tagalog.Gusto/ibig kong malaman kung papaano sabihin/ipahayag sa Tagalog ang "What do you think?" Here is the answer Yosho=  What do you think?  _(Ano sa palagay mo? ) 1.) Do you think this a circus? =Sa palagay mo ba ?  Sirkus ito?  2.)What do think about me? =  ano ba ang palagay mo tungkol sa akin?  3.) I don't know. what do you think?= Hindi ko alam, ano sa palagay mo?  4.)I am not sure what will happen, what do you think? Hindi ko alam ang mangyayari/magaganap. ano sa palagay mo?    *You may use " Ano sa tingin mo"  when there are two or more than two choices. 1.) Do you think there will be another lingua franca after a decade from now aside from English? What do you think? = Sa palagay mo ba na magkakaroon pa ng panibagong wika na kikilalanin maliban sa Ingles sampung taon mula ngayon?Ano sa tingin mo?*_


----------



## yosho

Salamat po!


----------

